# How To Safely Climb A 12/12 Pitched Roof



## tonyc56

When it comes to heights i'm scared [email protected] good videos out there that show how to work safely on steep pitched roofs...


----------



## griz

Toe boards.


----------



## Joasis

I saw a crew recently using a boom lift that sat directly over the ridge, and they tied off of it. I suppose that may be the way of the future....add a few thousand more to roof jobs to pay for moving the big manlifts around.


----------



## Agility

I have a ladder with something like this attached for going up and down steep pitched roofs. 









You slide the ladder up the roof on the small wheel and flip it over so the hook hangs over the ridge.


----------



## dielectricunion

griz said:


> Toe boards.


 you mean like this? Haha


----------



## Railman

Extension ladders laid directly on the shingles is usually reasonable, but not perfect. You can either place on ground and extend onto roof, or hang over each side of peak, the the tops tied off together at the peak. If you place on ground up, be sure to weight down, or stake off bottom.


----------



## Leo G

Grow wings :laughing:


----------



## Red Adobe

What kind of "WORK" and what kind of roof?
Often how the roof is put on is going to be different then if you need to go up to install a vent or cap


----------



## ajabbott88

Old couch cushions. Take the covers off and bring two up with you. You can stand or sit and you won't go any where. That's what I use if it already has shingles.


----------



## roofermann

griz said:


> Toe boards.


Or "chicken" ladders.:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Roof jacks every 6'


----------



## Ohteah

Leo G said:


> Grow wings :laughing:


I was gonna say jet-pack.


----------



## 1985gt

Chicken ladders or the hook like above attached to a ladder for repairs and suck. Toe boards for replacement. Tie off...


If you are scared of heights a 12/12 is no place for you.


----------



## NCMCarpentry

Roof jacks...


----------



## Spencer

We used to use the furniture cushion. Not exactly what I would call safe though. It is a must for not scarring shingles on really hot days. One time a co worker cut pieces of cushion of and duct taped them to the bottom of his shoes. Helped give traction and keep from scarring the shingles.

No substitute for roof jacks at the bottom just in case.


----------



## muskoka guy

Roof jacks and planks, safety harness and ropes. If you don't feel safe with this stuff, don't go up there. Your first fall might be your last. When we frame steep roofs that are high off the ground, we set up scaffold around the bottom of the roof. It adds a degree of safety to the roof job, and the time saved framing the soffits and fascia, as well as starting the sheeting and shingles offsets the cost of the scaffold set up.


----------



## mikecarsy

Roofing harness


----------

